# First place in our very first Rally trial!!



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

We had our first Novice A trial today. I was SO nervous since I've been working on Gypsy's obedience and dog reactivity for a year now but never been to a show. She did great! Score of 84 and really the main thing we got docked for was not doing a moving down. The first place was not a big deal because only two of us qualified but I always wanted to see my girl in blue! Most importantly she put on a confident happy face. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations and well done to the both of you,.


----------



## kjdreyer (Feb 7, 2013)

That's great! Congrats!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations! Working with a dog that has some challenges makes that blue ribbon all the sweeter, you've earned it.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Congrats! She looks rather pleased with herself.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congratulations. It's always great to see all your hard work pay off and she looks pretty satisfied with herself too. I've noticed that when Raina is at a trial her behavior is better. It seems all the well behaved dogs make her calmer than ones that are barking and running round.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

How exciting! Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Sweet, nice job to the both of you!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Yay, we did it again! Second place in a larger city. 83/100.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

Congratulations, well done


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Congradulations!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Awesome x 2!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations. How exciting.


----------

